# Indiana Jones 5: Kinostart um ein Jahr nach hinten verschoben



## Luiso (26. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Kinostart um ein Jahr nach hinten verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Kinostart um ein Jahr nach hinten verschoben*


----------



## BitByter (26. April 2017)

häh? noch ein neuer realer dschungelbuch-film?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2017)

Bitte noch weiter nach hinten schieben. Damit Disney und Ford selbst einsehen dass er nun doch wirklich zu alt für diese Scheiße ist. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bitte noch weiter nach hinten schieben. Damit Disney und Ford selbst einsehen dass er nun doch wirklich zu alt für diese Scheiße ist.



Der Kinogott hat Dein Flehen wohl nicht erhört, sauerlandboy.

Freuen wir uns also auf "Die Jagd nach dem goldenen Rollator" und "Indiana Jones und das Pflegeheim des Todes".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Der Kinogott hat Dein Flehen wohl nicht erhört, sauerlandboy.


Ich gebe die Hoffnung nach wie vor nicht auf. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## FZShooter (26. April 2017)

Schon wieder eine Dschungelbuch Realverfilmung? War doch erst? Wollen die uns verarschen?


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. April 2017)

BitByter schrieb:


> häh? noch ein neuer realer dschungelbuch-film?





FZShooter schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine Dschungelbuch Realverfilmung? War doch erst? Wollen die uns verarschen?


Natürlich nicht, aber der neue PC Games Qualitätsjournalismus hat die Quelle nur überflogen  und dann macht man aus der König der Löwen Realverfilmung von Dschungelbuchregisseur Jon Favreau halt ein neues Dschungelbuch.

Man muss halt schnell neue Artikel haben um Klicks zu generieren, saubere Recherche oder einfach nur ordentliches lesen bleibt da auf der Strecke


----------



## NOT-Meludan (26. April 2017)

Also gegen Indiana Jones 5 habe ich ja nichts, aber ist Harrison Ford nicht etwas zu alt dafür?
Von mir aus kann er den Stab gerne an eine jüngere Generation weitergeben, aber bitte nicht an Shia LaBeouf. Den finde ich schrecklich als "Schauspieler" und in Teil 4 war er grausam anzusehen. 
Ich frage mich noch immer, was die damals geritten hat, den dafür zu engagieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2017)

Shia LeBeouf sieht ein wenig dumm aus, aber als Schauspieler ist er fantastisch, wenn man sich mal Filme wie  Charlie Countryman oder Nymphomaniac anschaut. Der spielt 99 Prozent seiner Hollywood Kollegen locker an die Wand.


----------



## Pherim (27. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Shia LeBeouf sieht ein wenig dumm aus, aber als Schauspieler ist er fantastisch, wenn man sich mal Filme wie  Charlie Countryman oder Nymphomaniac anschaut. Der spielt 99 Prozent seiner Hollywood Kollegen locker an die Wand.



Und aus dem Mainstream-Blockbuster-Kino hat er sich ja auch weitestgehend zurückgezogen, daher wird das mit Indy 5 auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, schon gelesen zu haben, dass er definitiv nicht zurückkehren wird.


----------

